# Gluing cedar boards



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

I need to make some roughly 4×6 cedar posts 10' long. 
The wide face will be the front.
So far no luck finding anything that dimiension so I am looking at gluing up three 1×6 boards.
Have heard that cedar is finnicky about glue.
Never tried it.
Any recommendations as to the best glue to use or anything else I need to do or not do would be most welcome.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Three 1×6s will only be a glue-up of 2-1/4×5-1/2. Is that big enough?

Epoxy will bond pretty much anything but polyethelyne, I think.


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

OOPS-TYPO on my part-
should read 3 TWOx6 boards (4.5"x5.5")

I have found a source for a 4×6 post (3.5×5.5)
This is one inch thinner than originally spec'd
SO-now I have a side question
These posts will be supporting a 4'x5' sign at a top height of about 7'
(30"-36" in the ground)

As for ability to stand up to the wind etc-
Will I be better off going with the glue ups for the extra thickness?
Or will I be just as safe (or safer) with the solid post. ????


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Western Red or aromatic Cedar?

I have glued both with just a good exterior grade glue like tite-bond.

To convince yourself you could make some "small piece" glue ups and test them.


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

danr -
I'm a cedar novice (hence my concern about gluing)
If I go with the 2×6 glue ups-Im talking the cedar boards at the Big Blue Box.
Not sure which it is.
If I go with the solid post - Im talking aromatic cedar from a 'actual lumber yard'


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You will want 3 feet in the ground if possible, with concrete poured around them from a bell shaped bottom all the way to the top.

If I couldn't get 3 feet in the ground, I'd make the hole a little bigger to compensate.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you checked to see if they sell 6×6 cedar posts where you are that you could rip down to your desired size, or that you could just use as is to hold up your sign? Or have you thought about using pressure treated lumber? I know it comes in 6×6 posts.


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

Crank49-
I recommended those things to them regarding installation.
But I spelled out clearly in the contract that installation - as well as any permitting, code requirements etc are their responsibility. Mine ends when the job is done to their specifications and satisfaction.
I dont have the tools or inclination to get involved in post hole digging etc.
Breaking-
Yes-I suggested treated lumber as an option but they specifically want cedar.

From the feedback I got on here and elsewhere it appears that gluing up cedar is not as problematic as I thought it might be. So-I went ahead with my original plans of using 2×6s from the big blue box.
That also allowed me to rent their truck to haul the materials home in.

I guess time will tell if I made a wise choice.


----------

